# So I was going through my garage . . .



## Yvarg (Feb 2, 2009)

. . . And I happened to come across some SAE stuff; namely a T-101 digital tuner, C-101 cassette deck, P-101 preamp, and A-201 power amp. Now I'm pretty clueless when it comes to stereo equipment (exactly why I am here), and in reality I have very little use for these items despite how neat I may think they look. My question is whether or not anyone here can give me a relative idea of how much this stuff is worth, or where I can go to get a quote on it? Any and all help is much appreciated! :bigsmile:

Here's some pictures of the stuff if it helps:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your good at selling on ebay that may be your best option. Some of it is worth some money (the amp and pre-amp) Tape decks are not used much anymore.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I remember SAE gear from the 1970-80s. It was considered semi-high end back then. You are right, it always looked cool.


----------



## Cincyborn (Feb 10, 2009)

In the Vinyl days I had an SAE 5000 Impulse Noise Reduction System.
It actually did reduce transient Noise, but I prefered to avoid the CAUSE by keeping my records really clean.


----------



## Cincyborn (Feb 10, 2009)

What was the name of that Record cleaning system that you sprayed on your records and placed a little piece of paper on the border and then let it dry? It would make a coating that kept dust out while you weren't listening to your music, and when you decided to play it you would simply peal off the coating in one piece removing the protection plus any dirt that was there before you sprayed it. I used to use that plus a discwasher I should have had stock in D4 fluid.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In mint working and cosmetic condition , the P-101 sells for $220+ and the A-201 sells for $400+.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Trying looking them up on audiogon.com and see what they are going for. You can also post there to sell them. Good luck!


----------

